# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Lifeloggers >  GetActive, fitness tracking device, Getactive, Koramangala, Bangalore, India

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Getactive

twitter.com/GetActive_Now

----------


## Airicist

Published on Apr 4, 2013




> Getactive, a combination of an activity measuring device and a personal online dashboard, is a fun and easy way to get your health and fitness back on track.

----------

